# Philadelphia at Orlando



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The kind of force Chris Webber used to be is what Dwight Howard is now turning into for the Orlando Magic.
> 
> The two power forwards will match up Friday night when Howard and the Magic host Webber and the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061103/PHIORL/preview.html


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

We will stay undefeated against the magic........

103 - 98 Sixers


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Would be a nice early season win against a team that I fully expect to make the playoffs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chris Webber has looked absolutely horrible. Dwight on the other hand is getting whatever he wants out there.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

HB said:


> Chris Webber has looked absolutely horrible. Dwight on the other hand is getting whatever he wants out there.



I think both of those comments are going to be the norm this year. That Iverson guy is pretty good though.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I missed the first half of the first qtr but from what I watched Webber has looked pretty well out there so he must of turned it around from the start


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Korver is unconscious.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Korver is scortching hot right now, He has really gave the offense a burst coming off the bench so far


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Korver just got lucky there bricked the dunk but they gave bogans a foul, I didnt see him even get touched tho lol we'll take it tho

Korver on the line shooting 2

Sixers up 5


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Were strugglin out there Orlando took a 4 point lead and then Iverson said ohhhhhhh no you dont and sticks the 3 and then finishes the half with an oop to Dalembert

54-53 Sixers lead!!!


I appologize to anyone counting on these updates but its poker night tonight @ 9 so this is prolly the last update youll get from me hopefully someone else like Die or someone will come on and hook u up

Peace GO SIXERS!!! :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sup ROUTE and yeah I wanna hook the guys up but it's Friday and I'm getting wasted!! :biggrin: 

And yeah Webber is looking horrible out there. Maybe not as bad this second half, but I have been screaming at him alot today. We are playing good ball though....THAT ALLEY BY A.I. TO SAMMY on Hill WAS NASTY!!!!!! POSTERIZATION!!!!!!

Philly is looking pretty good guys...I hope this continues! Second half did look a little on then off but we are maintaining

GO SIXERS


WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE O.G. PHILLY POSTERS.... I will be getting a labtop in the near future(3wks) so i can sit on the couch and give regular updates during games  but damn O.G.'s COME BACK


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dalembert destroyed Hill on that dunk.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry couldnt resist be4 I leave

Did they just say Samuel Dalembert with only 2 fouls in the 3rd Qtr

That right there my friends is improvement in its own :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Damnit 

TURNOVERS TURNOVERS TURNOVERS TURNOVERS TURNOVERS


We letting them back in the game... I thought we were about to bust out on them...We were up by 9 then all of a sudden everyones getting turnovers!

2:48 3rd

71 - 68 Sixers (sixers ball)


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on guys just 7 more minutes of good ball and we're 2-0.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

KORVER IS THE TRUTH...I LOVE THAT BOY :cheers:


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. 99-97 Orlando with just under 3 minutes left. Absolutely disgusting. Same **** different year.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Iverson trying to put the team on his back again, 4 straight points. 101-99 Sixers ball with about a minute to go.


This team really needs to start clamping down on defense in the 4th quarter. They blew 2 comfortable leads and are not out of the woods yet.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Finaly Webber gives me something good to say about him....He knocks down 2 free throws (calmly) with 42.6 seconds left in the 4th to give the Sixers a 4 point lead

103 - 99 SIXERS :clap:


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

103-103. No killer instinct as usual.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Allen ****ing Iverson.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

IN THE VOICE OF FLAVOR FLAV "WOOOOOW" ON A.I.'S LAYUP FOR THE GAME WINNER!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

ROUTE WE ARE STILL UNDEFEATED!! :cheers: :cheers:



p.s. I still dont know why in the hell does anyone want to trade the best player in the game.....
DAMN THAT....with A.I. U always have a fighting chance!!!!!!

Go SIXERS


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Sixers in sole possession of 1st place!! LOL


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

2-0!

feels good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I haven't been able to catch a game yet this season, and they're 2-0. I really hope they do prove me wrong, and if it means me having to be superstitious and missing games for them to win.. so be it.

Their record the past two years with me watching is horrible.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> IN THE VOICE OF FLAVOR FLAV "WOOOOOW" ON A.I.'S LAYUP FOR THE GAME WINNER!!!!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> ...


HAHA HELL YAH!!....

How bout this **** Die, My Pokers boys were getting pissed at me cuz I made my sis keep texting me the score to my phone in the 4th Qtr. and when she texted that Iverson just hit a shot for the lead with 2 seconds left I went crazy and they were like wtf lol

but if your gonna qoute Flava Flav qoute his "Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY"

Sixers Undefeated, Everyone was saying how good the Magic were suppose to be this year this win should give us a lil credit


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is as close to a bad win as you'll get. 

1. So much for the defense. They shot over 50%

2. Dalembert in foul trouble again. Same old same old.

3.Webber with another sub-par preformance. He can't do this until next year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

OF course, there's the 39 point, 10 assist, 60% shooting performance by AI. That guy is amazing.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> This is as close to a bad win as you'll get.
> 
> 1. So much for the defense. They shot over 50%
> 
> ...



actually.

that's beautiful.

others guys stepped up.

the team has to learn to win without relyin on 2 people.

early in the season overcomin' troubles with key players.

perfect.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> This is as close to a bad win as you'll get.
> 
> 1. So much for the defense. They shot over 50%
> 
> ...


1. Orlando was shooting at a hot percentage all game, The whole first half I think they were over 60% and they werent exactly getting layups. Sometimes Teams get hot and that doesnt necissarily translate from the defense.

2. Dalembert wasnt in foul trouble until late in the game, which is not even CLOSE to the same old **** from last year when he was on the bench in foul trouble after 4 minutes in the first qtr.

3. Webber didnt play great, but Ill tell you what he got some CRUCIAL rebounds out there in the 3rd qtr that really helped us out there.

Be happy with the win.

Now if you wanna talk same old same old which u already mentioned in your 2nd post ALLEN ****ING IVERSON stopped Orlandos run at the end of the half and Won the game for us at the end. So the only same ol **** we are seeing again this year is Allen provin all the haters that wanted him gone and saying hes to old and to trade him while hes worth something WRONG.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hold on, who the said he was too old?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> 1. Orlando was shooting at a hot percentage all game, The whole first half I think they were over 60% and they werent exactly getting layups. Sometimes Teams get hot and that doesnt necissarily translate from the defense.
> 
> 2. Dalembert wasnt in foul trouble until late in the game, which is not even CLOSE to the same old **** from last year when he was on the bench in foul trouble after 4 minutes in the first qtr.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY, 

SLICCATT...I dont know what game u were watching but the Sixers played a hell-of-a basketball game. This wasn't almost a bad loss. This was two teams battle'n to the end and A.I. (the guy BEEZ, COATES, and Mattjb want to get rid of) putting the Sixers on his back. Sammy played a good game...and yeah I was pissed at Webber most of the night but he was rebounding and hit 2 critical free throws. Korver was scorching and Iggy played a nice game as well. I think this was a good win against a good team. DAMN GIVE THE SIXERS SOME PROPS!!!!! Most of you counted them out against the magic anyways. STOP TRYING TO SAVE FACE....and we were playing good defense, hell they were just hitting. Yeah they beat us in the paint. But look at Howards numbers. If you watched the game he didnt get going really all night.

GOOD WIN SIXERS.....DAMN THE HATERS!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Legit question, no bait-o,

Are the Sixers going to win the NBA Finals? Or are they closer to being the 7th-10th best team in the East?

I haven't been able to catch a game, but still two games isn't enough for a revolution, there's 80 games left. If I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit it, no copped pleas, no ducking or hiding.. I'll admit it. I pegged this team as 39-43, and I still have them that way.

On top of this, no one said Iverson was done or old that's some old hyperbole you guys are cooking up now. I mean, really. What was said, was that this team doesn't have a bright future and moves have to be made to fix the long term situation. Also there was talk of their being only one tradeable commodity and that's Iverson. You can try to change the song that was being danced to, but I'll be here to set that straight.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Legit question, no bait-o,
> 
> Are the Sixers going to win the NBA Finals? Or are they closer to being the 7th-10th best team in the East?
> 
> ...



I aint changing a song....I'm just staying the same fact I've been saying all offseason. I WOULDN"T TRADE A.I. for Zhit!!!!!!!!!! I dont see us getting anything for him and why not keep fighting with what you got and hell you probably wont be any damn better in 5-6 years without him anyway. That's just my opinion and I'm sticking to it. I think we are an upper eastern team. The same thang I have been saying all offseason. Alot of the upper eastern teams we are capable of beating. Hell I think they are GOOD. Kill me if you dont agree but thats just your opinion. And I know It's just two games but so what....Every game counts.....At the end of the season it matters!!!!!!!

p.s. I didnt say you said he was done or to old. I keep saying you and beez and mattjb want to trade him and I think its stupid....That's Just My Opinion...

P.S. Why can't I be happy for my team! Damn I like the SIXERS and I want them to prove everyone wrong......They are better than what people say they are...PERIOD


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Legit question, no bait-o,
> 
> Are the Sixers going to win the NBA Finals? Or are they closer to being the 7th-10th best team in the East?
> 
> ...


I would never go as far to say we are going to win the NBA Finals, as I dont think ANY team in the NBA right now could say that. However I will say from watching the first 2 games, We look a lot better then a 7-10th place team in the east, I would argue anywhere from 3rd-5th right now. I think ppl will see after Sundays game against the Heat which a lot of expect to get blown out. Or ppl will jus do their normal and say ohhhh the Heat are just playing bad basketball.(Not necissarly talking about ppl at this board on this one.

And Coates dont make me dig thru the threads to bring out the many that said he is one year older and theres no way he could do what he did last season and his stats will decline. Im not saying you said it bc quite frankly I dont remember who did but I KNOW there were a few that said it time and time again when talking about trading AI, So if you wanna say "we make that up" I can find it for you?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> I aint changing a song....I'm just staying the same fact I've been saying all offseason. I WOULDN"T TRADE A.I. for Zhit!!!!!!!!!! I dont see us getting anything for him and why not keep fighting with what you got. That's just my opinion and I'm sticking to it. I think we are an upper eastern team. The same thang I have been saying all offseason. Alot of the upper eastern teams we are capable of beating. Hell I think they are GOOD. Kill me if you dont agree but thats just your opinion. And I know It's just two games but so what....Every game counts.....At the end of the season it matters!!!!!!!
> 
> p.s. I didnt say you said he was done or to old. I keep saying you and beez and mattjb want to trade him and I think its stupid....That's Just My Opinion


Nah, I'm talking in general.

I know your stance, and the one you've had.. I just don't like when people try to change the argument other people had to support their stance after the fact.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nah, I'm talking in general.
> 
> I know your stance, and the one you've had.. I just don't like when people try to change the argument other people had to support their stance after the fact.


Ok jus for you coates ill find the many posts that mention it


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> I would never go as far to say we are going to win the NBA Finals, as I dont think ANY team in the NBA right now could say that. However I will say from watching the first 2 games, We look a lot better then a 7-10th place team in the east, I would argue anywhere from 3rd-5th right now. I think ppl will see after Sundays game against the Heat which a lot of expect to get blown out. Or ppl will jus do their normal and say ohhhh the Heat are just playing bad basketball.(Not necissarly talking about ppl at this board on this one.
> 
> And Coates dont make me dig thru the threads to bring out the many that said he is one year older and theres no way he could do what he did last season and his stats will decline. Im not saying you said it bc quite frankly I dont remember who did but I KNOW there were a few that said it time and time again when talking about trading AI, So if you wanna say "we make that up" I can find it for you?


I'll guarantee this, if someone said it.. it wasn't one of the "usual suspects".

If I'm wrong about anything I'd eat crow during midday on Broad and Pattison, with some wiz and onions.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=270261

Here is one of the threads MattJB was the culprit

But Coates I was laughing at the last post in that thread

"The Only way Allen Iverson doesnt get traded is if they bring Larry Brown Back?"


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Early winning translates to good basketball play, around this time last season, we were 1-5 before turning on. We're turning it on from the give-go, we're making stop,s we're winning basketball games.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*U*



Route I-76 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=270261
> 
> Here is one of the threads MattJB was the culprit


Iverson is older, what he said wasn't wrong.



> But Coates I was laughing at the last post in that thread
> 
> "The Only way Allen Iverson doesnt get traded is if they bring Larry Brown Back?"


Yeah, I was wrong about that one.. it wasn't as bad as your predicting that the Sixers would win the division last March. :clown:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: U*



Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, I was wrong about that one.. it wasn't as bad as your predicting that the Sixers would win the division last March. :clown:



O but I think it was worse, bc the thing is we are usually always in the hunt for the division as we were that year and had a reasonable shot of winning it when I made that statement, where as AI getting traded is something ppl bring up every year and never happens, you would think ppl would jus learn :clown: 


O and btw Matt was saying he was on the downfall of his career and was basing it on his age if you read both his posts you can tell thats what he was saying so yes it was wrong


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: U*



Route I-76 said:


> O but I think it was worse, bc the thing is we are usually always in the hunt for the division as we were that year and had a reasonable shot of winning it when I made that statement, where as AI getting traded is something ppl bring up every year and never happens, you would think ppl would jus learn :clown:


If you can convince yourself that the Sixers had a reasonable shot at winning the division (even in hindsight) then I can say there was a reasonable chance Iverson would've been traded. King got cold feet. 



> O and btw Matt was saying he was on the downfall of his career and was basing it on his age if you read both his posts you can tell thats what he was saying so yes it was wrong


I read both of his posts and I still don't think it was wrong. He actually explained the exact reason why the Sixers didn't get any offers that Billy King thought was appropriate.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: U*



Coatesvillain said:


> If you can convince yourself that the Sixers had a reasonable shot at winning the division (even in hindsight) then I can say there was a reasonable chance Iverson would've been traded. *King got cold feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> I read both of his posts and I still don't think it was wrong. *He actually explained the exact reason why the Sixers didn't get any offers that Billy King thought was appropriate*.



King didn't get cold feet...Hell he wasnt


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: U*



Coatesvillain said:


> If you can convince yourself that the Sixers had a reasonable shot at winning the division (even in hindsight) then I can say there was a reasonable chance Iverson would've been traded. *King got cold feet.*
> 
> 
> 
> I read both of his posts and I still don't think it was wrong. *He actually explained the exact reason why the Sixers didn't get any offers that Billy King thought was appropriate*.



King didn't get cold feet...Hell he wasn't getting any offers worth giving Iverson up. Hell yall wanted to give him up for a bag of dorittos and some vienna sausages. Damn that.
We have an exciting team to me and like I've always said in 5-7 years i dont think we'd be in that good of a shape if we gave up A.I. Hell they need to just waive C-Webb if you wanna get some cap room and money. IMO and go after a big who can at least run up and down the floor and defend. I know it ain't many out there but hell anything is better than an unhealthy liability in the paint player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: U*



DieSlow69 said:


> King didn't get cold feet...Hell he wasn't getting any offers worth giving Iverson up. Hell yall wanted to give him up for a bag of dorittos and some vienna sausages. Damn that.
> We have an exciting team to me and like I've always said in 5-7 years i dont think we'd be in that good of a shape if we gave up A.I. Hell they need to just waive C-Webb if you wanna get some cap room and money. IMO and go after a big who can at least run up and down the floor and defend. I know it ain't many out there but hell anything is better than an unhealthy liability in the paint player.


If Webber is waived his contract still doesn't come off the books until his contract expires.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: U*



Coatesvillain said:


> If Webber is waived his contract still doesn't come off the books until his contract expires.


Oh I didn't know that COATES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Oh well I guess I just gotta grit my teeth on Webber and deal with it


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I think ppl will see after Sundays game against the Heat which a lot of expect to get blown out. Or ppl will jus do their normal and say ohhhh the Heat are just playing bad basketball.(Not necissarly talking about ppl at this board on this one.


......


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> ......


Did people downplay the win here?

I didn't get to respond until today because I watch football from 1-11:30 on Sundays.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Did people downplay the win here?
> 
> I didn't get to respond until today because I watch football from 1-11:30 on Sundays.


Nope no one really said anything

I just wanted to see If ppl are starting to change are mind about us after this win or not that is really all


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: U*



Coatesvillain said:


> If Webber is waived his contract still doesn't come off the books until his contract expires.


No, they get the mercy clause for his contract.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: U*

I'm mad dudes complain about Webber.

Like he isn't productive. 
He gave the sixers another look.
open up other options.

Makes there offense versatile. with pick and roles.
with passes. with the outside shot.

smh. appreciate and accept. and stop blamin' webber for stuff.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: U*



Griddy said:


> I'm mad dudes complain about Webber.
> 
> Like he isn't productive.
> He gave the sixers another look.
> ...


Dude your gonna get mad a lot around here then, majority of dudes natural response is to ***** and complain about something, but you got a few of us here right along with you. Webber has actually suprised me this year, the way he has been going after a lot of the rebounds, Im very happy to see him be able to leap off that knee like that.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: U*



Route I-76 said:


> Dude your gonna get mad a lot around here then, majority of dudes natural response is to ***** and complain about something, but you got a few of us here right along with you. Webber has actually suprised me this year, the way he has been going after a lot of the rebounds, Im very happy to see him be able to leap off that knee like that.



Your right ROute he has been going after rebounds better and I do like that......but Sixerfan, Webber pisses me off in games more than anyone right now and all I'm doing is saying that. When you see me bashing on him its during the game or right after after he has pissed me off. But I do say what good he does at times. If you were watching the games you would have up and down emotions about Webber also.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: U*



DieSlow69 said:


> Your right ROute he has been going after rebounds better and I do like that......but Sixerfan, Webber pisses me off in games more than anyone right now and all I'm doing is saying that. When you see me bashing on him its during the game or right after after he has pissed me off. But I do say what good he does at times. If you were watching the games you would have up and down emotions about Webber also.



Dalembert pisses me off more than any other Sixer.

and Willie Green is being the next one. I was glad we got rid of Salmons now he's taken Salmons place as tryin to be mini-Iverson.

Willie green plays so damn nervous


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: U*



Sliccat said:


> No, they get the mercy clause for his contract.


That was a one-time thing, only for the 2005-06 offseason.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: U*



Griddy said:


> Dalembert pisses me off more than any other Sixer.
> 
> and Willie Green is being the next one. I was glad we got rid of Salmons now he's taken Salmons place as tryin to be mini-Iverson.
> 
> Willie green plays so damn nervous


There's no reason at all to be mad at green. He's doing the best he can. If you're mad he's overpaid, he's not paying himself, and if you're mad he's playing too much, he's not making that decision either.


----------

